# Any Bears Yet?



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

So how has the bear hunt gone for those of you with tags thus far? I havent seen much posted yet. Anyone fill their tag yet, or see any bears yet? I have heard of a couple of big boars out and about, and heard of a few sightings, and some tracks. 

Good luck to those of you with tags, and post up with pics when you get your bear. I have a tag, but am out of town on business until mid May, and then I hope to find mine.


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

I've heard of a couple of bears sighted in Spanish Fork Canyon. I think most of the hunters with San Juan, Boulder, and LaSal tags are holding off until at least the first part of May. Lots of snow down that way this year. I'll be going down (LaSal) the first week in May. Pray for sunshine and lots of 75+degree weather.
Good luck.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oldtimehtr said:


> I've heard of a couple of bears sighted in Spanish Fork Canyon. I think most of the hunters with San Juan, Boulder, and LaSal tags are holding off until at least the first part of May. Lots of snow down that way this year. I'll be going down (LaSal) the first week in May. Pray for sunshine and lots of 75+degree weather.
> Good luck.


+1 My cousin has the Boulder tag and he is going down this weekend to do some scouting and see what the snow levels are like and then first part of may I'm going down with him.


----------

